

Young Men in Shorts (2004) - recidivist
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2004/06/young-men-in-shorts/302962/?utm_source=SFTwitter&amp;single_page=true

======
srtjstjsj
the oblique title is appropriate for a magazine, but not a hotlink.

This is Christopher Hirtchens's "book review" (aka, "essay on the same topic
as the book", not much of a review of the book) or "Scouting for Boys: The
Original 1908 Edition".

It's an essay about the origins of Boy Scouts

~~~
ggchappell
An apt comment. I wish I had seen it before I started the post. I had read
good fraction of this essay before I had the slightest idea what it was
supposed to be all about.

------
jcromartie
I read a bit of the content first and knew it was the inimitable Hitchens
before I saw his name.

